# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  اظهار الملفات المخفية

## mohamed73

من الممكن أن تحتاج في بعض الأحيان أن  تخفي بعض الملفات الشخصية أو ملفات خاصة بالعمل، ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى  أمور شخصية أو أنك تريد إبعادها عن أيدي أطفالك بسبب أهمية هذه الملفات،  ولأهمية هذا الأمر فإن مايكروسوفت تضيف هذه الخاصية في كل أنظمة التشغيل  الخاصة بها، ولكن قبل أن تقوم بهذه العملية عليك أن تعرف كيفية إظهار هذه  الملفات مرة أخرى.*اظهار الملفات المخفية في ويندوز 10*من  الممكن أن تختلف الطريقة المتبعة في إظهار الملفات المخفية على جهاز  الحاسب الآلي على حسب نوع نظام التشغيل وإصداره، فإذا كان النظام الذي تعمل  عليه هو نظام ويندوز 10 فإن خاصية اخفاء الملفات من مميزات ويندوز 10 ، في حالت أردت أن تظهر الملفات مرة أخرى، فعليك أن تتبع الخطوات التالية حتى تتمكن من إظهار الملفات المخفية :
-توجه إلي الزر الذي يشبه علامة ويندوز الموجود في لوحة المفاتيح بجوار زر ALT ثم اضغط على زر E في نفس الوقت.
 -سوف تظهر لك نافذة على الشاشة، تحتوي على الكثير من الملفات التي يحتويها  الجهاز، إذهب إلى أعلى الشاشة واضغط على زر VIEW الموجود في أعلى شريط في  الشاشة.
 -ستظهر لك العديد من الخيارات، اذهب بنظرك إلي يمين الشاشة سوف  تجد خيار Hidden Items قُم بوضع علامة صح على المربع بجوار هذه الكلمة،  وفي حالة أردنا أن نخفي الملفات فعلينا أن نتبع نفس الخطوات ولكن سوف نحذف  علامة الصح من على الخيار Hidden Items.*اظهار الملفات المخفية ويندوز 7*كما  قلنا إن خاصية إخفاء وإعادة إظهار الملفات المخفية متواجدة في كل أنظمة  تشغيل مايكروسوفت، كل ما عليك فعله هو أن تتبع هذه الخطوات حتى تتمكن من  إظهار الملفات مرة أخرى:-اضغط على زر  الفأرة الأيمن على شعار ويندوز الموجود في أسفل الركن الأيسر من الشاشة  الخاص بقائمة ابدأ، ثم اختر Open Windows Explorer.
 -اختر Organize، ثم اختر Folder and Search Options
 -اضغط على View، ثم Show hidden files and folders، ثم اضغط على مربع Hide  protected system operating files، ثم اختار Yes، ومن ثمّ OK.*اظهار الملفات المخفية في الماك*-في  البداية افتح شاشة الـ Terminal، ثم اضغط على Applications ومن ثم  Utilities، ثم قُم بكاتبة (defaults write com.apple.finder  AppleShowAllFiles YES.
 -اضغط على Return.
 -اضغط بشكل مستمر على ALT/Option.
 -اضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن على الملفات التي تجدها لإظهارها واضغط على Relaunch.*اظهار الملفات المخفية في الفلاش*من  الممكن أن تظهر الملفات المخفية من على فلاش الميموري عن طريق نفس الخطوات  التي نقوم بها على الأجهزة التي تعمل بأنظمة تشغيل ويندوز، ما عليك سوى أن  تقوم بوضع الفلاش ميموري بشكل صحيح في مكانها في الفلاشة ثم تقوم بإتباع  الخطوات التالية:-افتح الفلاشة من الأيقونة الخاصة بها.
 -اضغط على زر View .
 -ابحث عن Hidden items، واضغط على المربع المجاور لها لإلغاء الإشارة، لإظهار كل الملفات.*امر اظهار الملفات المخفية من الدوس*نقوم  بالضغط على زر START الموجود في كل أنظمة الويندوز، والذي يشبه أيقونة  الوندوز، وهو موجود في أسفل الركن الأيسر من الشاشة، ثم نقوم بكتابة  Control Panel، ثم نختار خيار File Explorer Option، ثم سوف تظهر لنا شاشة  بها العديد من الخيارة نقوم بالضغط على Don’t show the hidden files of  folders حتى نتمكن من إزالة العلامة المتواجدة على هذا الخيار، حتى تتمكن  من إظهار الملفات المخفية.

----------

